# LiveScan fee for Department of Justice??



## HeatherLovesEMS (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an appointment to get my livescan done today. I know it cost $22 but then the officer told me there is an extra fee to send a copy to the Department of Justice. She didn't know how much the fee was and I even called my local EMS agency and they didn't know!! Has anyone had to pay an extra fee for the DOJ?

Thanks


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

LiveScan? Man, Cali sure is weird lol. Don't think I have ever heard of LiveScan...:unsure:


----------



## HeatherLovesEMS (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha, it's finger printing and background check!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

'Round these parts, the sheriff's office does all that for us..........never heard of having to have an independent company do it....


----------



## HeatherLovesEMS (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm doing mine at the police department, but I have to send a copy to the DOJ and there's an extra fee.

California isn't as different as you think ^_^


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 23, 2012)

I had to do two livescans: (1) County of SD, $79 (FBI and CA DOJ), (2) CA DMV, $49 (CA DOJ)

The latter was required for Ambulance certification


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

To the OP:
The site cost ("rolling fee") just covers their cost to provide the service. The state background check (DOJ) and Federal background check (FBI) costs extra. At least when I got my LiveScan done at my undergrad's police department, the entire thing was quoted at something around $50 (currently $52 for rolling + DOJ) when I scheduled it. If a company or police department is only quoting the rolling fee, then it's rather shady, especially for a police department since they should know better. 



frostbiteEMT said:


> 'Round these parts, the sheriff's office does all that for us..........never heard of having to have an independent company do it....



LiveScan is the statewide system. Most police departments do it, as well as some private companies. 
http://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

$22? Mine were always about $70! Probably that extra to get the unfortunate incident with the plutonium taken off....


----------



## HeatherLovesEMS (Feb 23, 2012)

So it turns out it was $22 and $51 processing fee to send it to the DOJ. $73 total. Jeez!:glare:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

HeatherLovesEMS said:


> So it turns out it was $22 and $51 processing fee to send it to the DOJ. $73 total. Jeez!:glare:



And you will have to have it done numerous times in the future.

5 DOJ Live Scans for me and 1 NCIC over the last 11 years.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

I had it done three times in two and a half years: two for job change  (both in same county) and one for volunteer with Girl Scouts. Make that four in three years, but the fourth was free care of police dept/CERT.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> To the OP:
> LiveScan is the statewide system. Most police departments do it, as well as some private companies.
> http://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints



So it is a California thing....California just has a statewide system for background checks and such....


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 25, 2012)

3 times if you get the Los Angeles DOT permit....


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I have 7 out on me right now... lets see. CA/orange county emt license, OC amb drivers license, LA city Amb drivers license, CA amb drivers license, CA Paramedic license, County Paramedic Accreditation, county SAR. you would think there is a more streamlined process... like make one Livescan profile and let the people who need to see it, see it. no sense in taking my fingerprints and run continuous background checks x7 for the same person for the rest of my life.

for those who dont know, Livescan is a fingerprint background check database, which runs your fingerprints and demographics against a criminal database, (FBI and CA DOJ). each Livescan performed is reported to only one agency, ie, EMS, PD, DMV, which is why we each have multiple. for example If i get pinched for a DUI, a representative from each of the above agencys will get a notification sent to them that I was arrested for DUI, they will also get one if I get convicted. these databases never expire, so even after I retire they will get notifications about me.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I think I have 7 out on me right now... lets see. CA/orange county emt license, OC amb drivers license, LA city Amb drivers license, CA amb drivers license, CA Paramedic license, County Paramedic Accreditation, county SAR. you would think there is a more streamlined process... like make one Livescan profile and let the people who need to see it, see it. no sense in taking my fingerprints and run continuous background checks x7 for the same person for the rest of my life.



Privacy laws mandate that the LiveScan results be destroyed if no adverse action is taken. 

Now that California (well, since July 2010) requires a background check for EMT and paramedic license (instead of leaving them up to the individual Local EMS Agencies/Counties), I'd like to see the other groups drop the requirement for those holding the respective licenses. Sure, if you're getting the California Ambulance Driver cert before you're an EMT, then require it (since applicants have up to a year between issuance of the ambulance driver cert and obtaining an EMT or paramedic license), but if you have one, then you cleared the background check.


----------



## emtvita (Feb 29, 2012)

*livescan*

i live in marin co. california. everything here is more expensive. I paid $62 for dmv livescan and $82 for state certification. From what i understand, agencies don't share information so you have to do it twice. WILL PAY MONEY FOR WORK


----------

